# They're BAAAACK! (Raccoons)



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 9, 2015)

Yesterday I changed the oil in my wifes car. I was a little messy with it. Today, I see this in the cement tracked through some oil. Am I correct that this is a raccoon?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 9, 2015)

I have Hawks and Raccoons now? Could it be an opossum?


----------



## HLogic (Feb 9, 2015)

Those prints could be from opossum. See if you can find tracks in the sand. Racoon tracks will have claws, usually.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 9, 2015)

we do this fun thing just to look at tracks at put flour out on the ground. can't do it now here too much snow but we do track things in the snow. opossum most often leave a "tail trail" because they drag their tail. the other day we followed coyote and rabbit trails. the rabbit got away. but it was cool to see how the coyote stopped and they jumped. so glad he missed the bunny. came right up to the side of the house.



left is opossum right is raccoon


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes. There is no opposed thumb. It looks like the number 2. Just like it in fact.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 9, 2015)

That would be raccoon


----------



## tglazie (Feb 13, 2015)

Definitely raccoons. Time to get the trap ready. I'm so glad I haven't seen one of those nasty little buggers around my area for some time. 

T.G.


----------



## deadheadvet (Feb 14, 2015)

45% of Raccoons carry rabies. I'd be careful!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 14, 2015)

You need one of this:


----------

